

Toronto's First Hack and Tell (Show HN/Ask HN, but in person) - wahnfrieden
http://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-Tell/events/221374730/

======
amackera
Super excited to see H&T coming to Toronto. I think I'll present a little
hardware project I've got on the go.

